# Is it culinary school even worth it?



## nexidis (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm in culinary school right now. Learning a few interesting things even though I've learned some of these things through Food Network shows and, from the head chef in the restaurant that I'm currently working in. I've already learned the skills of a restaurant including the food, knives, etc. I have one year worth of experience working in a small restaurant. During rush hours, I picked up the pace to place out orders, and so on. I'm wondering if its *WORTH *going to a culinary school or not? Can cooks rise up to a chef or no? Is it actually worth going to culinary school even though you have skills?


----------

